# My first carbon bike is a BMC slr01



## alugenius (Jan 4, 2015)

Hello folks,

Nice to meet you all.

Ive just purchased a 55" BMC slr01 2013 frame with the Ultegra Di2 kit. It was on special offer so I took the plunge.

I now need to build it up. Ill require an 11spd crankset, saddle, handlebars and some wheels.

In the meantime does anyone on here have the same setup? Any advice.

I would especially like to see some pictures.

regards


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

congrats and good luck with your build.


----------



## RiDe_BMC (Jan 17, 2012)

Post a picture when you're done with the build!


----------



## alugenius (Jan 4, 2015)

RiDe_BMC said:


> Post a picture when you're done with the build!



Thabks 

i I will post a picture once built. 

I've bought some 3t carbon bars and a 3t stem and a fizik arione black saddle so far. 

Slow process.


----------



## alugenius (Jan 4, 2015)

So now I have everything I need to complete the build. 
Mo went for campag shamal wheels. Black lizard skin tape and conti gps4000s

I'm having it built mid March. I will post a picture then. 

Exciting times


----------



## alugenius (Jan 4, 2015)

Here is it. Finished eventually with Campg Shamal wheels and some nice Lizard skin tape. 
<a href="https://s1332.photobucket.com/user/Kendo_Barron/media/BMC%20team%20machine%20SLR01/IMG_0129_zpsrrc6s0pv.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1332.photobucket.com/albums/w619/Kendo_Barron/BMC%20team%20machine%20SLR01/IMG_0129_zpsrrc6s0pv.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_0129_zpsrrc6s0pv.jpg"/></a>
<a href="https://s1332.photobucket.com/user/Kendo_Barron/media/BMC%20team%20machine%20SLR01/IMG_0135_zps8txiewcm.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1332.photobucket.com/albums/w619/Kendo_Barron/BMC%20team%20machine%20SLR01/IMG_0135_zps8txiewcm.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_0135_zps8txiewcm.jpg"/></a>

<a href="https://s1332.photobucket.com/user/Kendo_Barron/media/BMC%20team%20machine%20SLR01/IMG_0132_zpsgn6n9p9t.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1332.photobucket.com/albums/w619/Kendo_Barron/BMC%20team%20machine%20SLR01/IMG_0132_zpsgn6n9p9t.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_0132_zpsgn6n9p9t.jpg"/></a>


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Beautiful! really love the BMC bikes.


----------



## majbuzz (Nov 30, 2012)

Looks great, hope you enjoy it.


----------



## alugenius (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks guys. 

First ride on it planned tomorrow, everything going well.

Will report back for those interested.


----------



## GOTA (Aug 27, 2012)

alugenius said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> First ride on it planned tomorrow, everything going well.
> 
> Will report back for those interested.


Now that you're had the bike for a couple of weeks how do you like it? Did it live up to your expectations?


----------



## alugenius (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi there. 

Ive raced a few times on it now and had a few long billy club runs. 
I can confirm it rides amazing. The most noticeable feature of this bike is its acceleration. Step in the pedals and the back wheel feels like it's got a motor on it. 
Its also super comfy. Although I am riding 25mm tyres to help with comfort. 
I have a 20 training loop. That I use to assist in checking any kind of improvements I might have made. I'm averaging 1mph consistently over this loop and I don't feel half as tired doing it. I'll easily average 22.5mph on this loop by the end of the summer compared to my average of 20ish mph last year.


----------



## Ritsuke (Sep 11, 2015)

Thanks for your review on the your first experience. I'm looking into the 2015 SLR01 frameset myself and all reviews tend to lean to the same opinion, the bike wants to move.

How happy are you with the Ultegra Di2? Is it sufficient? Why didn't you go for the Dura-Ace?


----------

